# No info available



## Jfernandez703 (Jul 3, 2011)

All the channels in my program guide show no info available for everything except what is playing now and maybe what comes right afterward.

I have seen many people ask this question but they are usually told to reset or to do a check switch and then it fixes it. I have tried both several times and nothing. It says downloading program guide for about 3 seconds and then just goes to showing the movie that is playing.

Please help. I can't record anything because it says no program guide is available would you like to download now and then the same happens (3 seconds back to program no guide)


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

You said that you did a reset. Did you try pulling the AC power plug for 30 seconds and then plugging it back in?


----------



## Jfernandez703 (Jul 3, 2011)

I did. In fact yesterday i tried for about a half an hour with the unit unplugged just to try and nothing.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Just some suggestions..

Do you have a 722 or 722K receiver? And did you get an update to your software? You can tell by some different menu wording and items than before.
There is possibly a problem after the latest software update.

If no, then it could be a pending hard drive failure.
When you do a check switch, do all the satellites you normally get show up? If not, you may not be getting the guide channel from the satellite.....

Just some suggestions..


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

My next step would be to check switch also.


----------



## Jfernandez703 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 722 and I have only had it for a week. It worked perfectly for the first couple of days and then has had the no program guide problem for the last two days. I don't know if it has the new software. Is there a way to force an update?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

What software version do you have right now (press menu twice)? A check switch forces EPG download, but if the receiver is still not holding the guide data, then it may be a bad receiver (which we can replace for you)


----------



## Jfernandez703 (Jul 3, 2011)

Matthew, it says software version L685RMKD-N.

Thank you.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Matt, there has been a rash of program guide issues, and it is beginning to look like it could be linked to the software update. That's why I asked him what receiver and if he got an update. There is a discussion about it at the other forum also. Don't know of course if that is the case here.


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

Also been having the same problem lately. It's really annoying, especially when it won't record our shows because the guide is messed up. The guide only shows what's on at that time and what's coming on after on all the channels. After that it just shows "No Information Available". Usually happens in the middle of the day or early morning so we don't catch it until we get home. Usually the next day it will be fine and then happen again a week or so later. Currently running software version L722RJ3D-N.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

While I don't think the problem Jfernandez703 has is necessarily related to the guide problem I did just post about the firmware/software problem that is causing the guide problem in hopes that someone will fix it now!

This is one of those cases I'm getting irked about because having been...

an Echostar/Dish customer for 23 years who has on occasion worked directly with Echostar Engineering to resolve a problem and
having been working with computers at a technical level for 41 years,
...I know in my gut this is a fixable problem even though it might take an focused intensive effort over a month on the part of an experienced engineer to find the code problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Please PM me with regards to the guide data disappearing. Please include: Your account information, let me know specifically what receiver is experiencing this issue, and for how long and I will get the reports placed ASAP so we can get this issue resolved. Thank you!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Been happening with me for a few weeks now. Guide displays the current program and the next program, then "Info Not Available" on all channels. This can stay like this for hours, showing the current and next programs, even in timeslots that showed 'not available' a couple of hours earlier.

Timers work since the guide shows the right programs within enough time for the timer schedule to work.

I don't normally turn the box off, but it will go into sleep mode overnight.

Night before last, I turned it off from the remote. When I turned it back on several hours later, the guide was populated for several days and has remained that way since. I would imagine it will go back to the 'short future' in a few days.

I've never found a way to force a guide download on a 508 short of doing a Check Switch.


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> Been happening with me for a few weeks now. Guide displays the current program and the next program, then "Info Not Available" on all channels. This can stay like this for hours, showing the current and next programs, even in timeslots that showed 'not available' a couple of hours earlier.
> 
> Timers work since the guide shows the right programs within enough time for the timer schedule to work.
> 
> ...


That just about exactly the same thing I have been experiencing and it started about the same time you started having this problem. The only difference is that I turn off the box when not in use, so it will not record anything I have scheduled...or one time it recorded the show we wanted to plus about 3 hours of whatever came on after.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Sounds like an issue with the guide data if a 508 is having the issue as well.


----------

